# OpenVZ or VServer?

## the_g_cat

Hello everyone,

I've been looking for solutions to replace our current setup (gentoo Server + ubuntu kvm guest) with something a little more robust and less error prone, and especially able to handle smp (the ubuntu guest just randomly dies on us after a couple of days when using smp…). Anyway, it seems like using OpenVZ or VServer would be a better solution, as both OSes use a linux kernel, and I would then be able to more easily share resources.

So basically what I am looking for is feedback on either solution, like ease of use, ease of installation on gentoo, known limitations, anything that would help me make an educated decision instead of just flipping a coin or preferring one over the other because of a newer kernel or something. I've also already had a quick look at past discussions in the forums, but I couldn't really pick a winner  :Smile: 

The sole requirement I have would be to be able to use ubuntu 9.10 without too much hassle (I've notice the OpenVZ templates only go up to 9.04, which would be fine, but 9.10 would be better), and I explicitly don't need to migrate the kvm guest to whatever solution will be chosen, because this guest will be phased out in the process.

Thanks!

----------

## jormartr

Hi,

openvz is more feature complete, I recommend it.

The only drawback is that it is based on the same kernel version as Red Hat, and that is 2.6.18.

There are development versions (24, 26 and 27), but it is recommended to use the stable version.

On the other hand, Red Hat backports some things.

----------

## andreas_st

I'm using VServer since May 2007 and I'm quite happy with it. I agree that OpenVZ has more features (like 127.0.0.1 in every guest environment, ability to run iptables in each guest, better possibilities to set resource limits ...) but I don't need them. Maybe if I would start today I would choose OpenVZ but I'm not sure. At the moment I see no reason why I should migrate. Unfortunately both projects don't have stable versions for newer kernels. The newest stable version of VServer is for kernel 2.6.22. Newer versions are worked on.

----------

## drescherjm

The one big negative with openvz is the tie to RHEL and 2.6.18 kernels. The developers at openvz for a time were developing new kernels and making them available with git however for about 6 months this year the production ended. Just this week a new 2.6.27 version was released but that was a bit of a surprise after  the developers said that they were not going to update the "development" kernels for at least the time being. They do promise a 2.6.32 kernel but only when RHEL moves to that I guess with RHEL 6 (if there ever is a 6).

----------

## drescherjm

BTW, there is also lxc which has an advantage over openvz and linux-vserer that it is in the mainline kernel. It is however still in development and it has very little documentation.

----------

